# Questions concerning 13a visa requirments.



## AwhittFL13 (May 1, 2013)

Hi, I'm uncertain if this question concerning the requirments for the 13a resident visa was answered in this forum. Though i'd like a renewed update on this requirment. I plan on relocating to Cebu in the coming months but before i do so, i need detailed information.

I recently viewed the BI website and the Consul Phil Embassy for the requirments needed for this visa but no details are given and very much confusing. I hope to clear this up from someone who just recently has processed the 13a visa in Phil. I plan to file this visa in Phil due to the fact i need to be married as apart of this requirment. But heres my questions.

A) On both websites, they require that you abtain a MEDICAL EXAM, what exactly type of exam i need here in the u.s. for this? plz give details.

B) they ask for a CHEST X-RAY at specific size, one original/one copy. Where can i get one done for at an affordable price and what type of x-ray is needed? TB?

C) And lastly. They require a POLICE BACKGROUND CHECK. Where can i abtain this? possibly at the local authorities, also do i need it notarized? do i need fingerprints/ thumbs? Or do i need this all done at a Federal authority?


----------



## dezzirae (Jul 28, 2012)

It's way easier for you to get your medical exam and NBI background check in Manila. 

I know of a woman who did her medical and police background check in Atlanta. She had to run around and get everything authenticated by the Consul General for $60.

Her medical was pretty much an annual physical. 

She went to the local police station for her background clearance, and also had to have that authenticated by the Consul General as well.


----------



## AwhittFL13 (May 1, 2013)

thanks for the info. Can i get the medical exam and NBi background check also in Cebu? HOw much is the NBI background check and medical exam and where can i get this done?


----------

